# Pinsel hängt hinterher



## I am hungry (29. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe das Problem, dass wenn ich in PS den Pinsel auswähle und male, dass man die Farbe immer verzögert hinterher sieht. 

Am Rechner dürfte es nicht liegen und Pinsel sind auch momentan nur die Standart Pinsel drinne.


Woran liegt das?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (29. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
also bei mir pssiert sowas wenn ich neben PS zuviele Prozesse laufen habe.

Gruß


----------



## I am hungry (29. Juli 2010)

auch wenn ich alles zu habe ist es immer noch so


----------



## Another (29. Juli 2010)

Ging mir nur ma so mit 'nem billigen Grafiktablett, welches den neusten Treiber nich drin hatte - aber davon haste ja nix geschrieben. Evtl. doch der Pc.. Check ma was im Hintergrund im Taskmanager alles noch mitläuft u. schließe darin unnötige Anwendung.


----------



## I am hungry (29. Juli 2010)

nen Grafiktablett hab ich zwar auch, aber es geht auch über die Maus nicht, und Prozesse sind auch keine überflüssigen am Laufen.
Update von Photoshop hab ich auch schon runtergeladen.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (29. Juli 2010)

Schreib doch mal was für einen Rechner du hast und welche Photoshop Version du verwendest?
Wenn du min. CS4 verwendest dann kannst du ja mal die OpenGl Unterstützung ausschalten.


----------



## I am hungry (29. Juli 2010)

Also Rechner:

Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-P55-USB3
RAM: 4GB-Kit G-Skill PC3-10667U CL9
CPU: Intel Core i5-750 Box 8192Kb 2.66GhZ
GPU: GeForce 7950 GX2 1GB
HDD: 2x Samsung SpinPoint 7200rpm 200GB im RAID0 Modus

Und Die Photoshop Version is die CS5


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (29. Juli 2010)

Hi,
also deine Systemzusammenstellung sollte auf jedenfall ausreichen. Aber wie gesagt versuch mal OpenGL auszuschalten. Und wenns nur testweise ist weil bei 1GB Grafikaspeicher müßte das funktionieren.

Gruß


----------



## I am hungry (29. Juli 2010)

Also unter Voreinstellung und Leistung hab ich OpenGL ausgeschaltet und trotzdem keine Änderung


----------



## ManfredMuster (29. Juli 2010)

Hi, versuch mal das Smoothing des Mauszeigerpfades in Deinen Pinseleinstellungen ab-
zustellen. Dann sollte es eigentlich klappen. Wenn nicht hilft vielleicht auch ein Photoshop
reset. Probiers mal aus.

mfg Manni


----------



## I am hungry (29. Juli 2010)

ne, kein Unterschied.

Es ist ja nicht wirklich verzögert mein ich ma. Es ist ebend so das die Farbe dann genausochnell hinterher kommt aber ebend zwischen Pinsel und Farbe beim ziehen ein Abstand ist


----------



## ManfredMuster (29. Juli 2010)

Eine gewisse Verzögerung ist normal, leider ist Photoshop CS5 nicht sonderlich fix durch
den ganzen Firlefanz...


----------

